# DSS - What does it mean?



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

:computer: Okay, so I'm going to ask a newbie question here.... but what do the initials "DSS" stand for? From what I've heard, they were for something like "Direct Satellite Service" or something like that, but someone got upset because they were a registered trademark of someone else. Anyone got the full scoop?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I though it was Digital Satellite System


----------



## woodman (May 17, 2002)

Correct Steve - right on the button.

It was used by what is now DirecTV during it's first years in business, until somebody (I don't recall who) objected, claiming prior rights to the acronym. However, the acronym is still in widespread use, having now become sort of a generic for DBS systems like DirecTV and Dish Network.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

DirecTV stopped using the DSS acronym after they bought out and merged with the USSB.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Steve, that was only a coinsidense. DirecTV/USSB were sued by some medical service who were DSS Inc. I don't remember what it stood for. Just like many people will not remember what the WWF that made WWE change to WWE.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks Tony, faint memories of this are comming back to me reading about this on dbsdish.com. The key words that brought back the memory was 'medical service'


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TNGTony _
> *Just like many people will not remember what the WWF that made WWE change to WWE.*


That WWF was the World Wildlife Fund. Link

I guess they had the rights to the "WWF" name in the US... I'm always glad to see Vince lose these battles. First the XFL and then having to call themselves WWE. Couldn't happen to a better guy. :lol:


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

with dish network, it means "darn sorry service", considering the pixalation and pq problems!!!lol


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by woodman _
> *However, the acronym is still in widespread use, having now become sort of a generic for DBS systems like DirecTV and Dish Network. *


DBS (Direct Broadcast Satellite) _is_ the generic term. Using DSS, especially when referring to a system other than DirecTV, can make it harder to determine which is being discussed and lessens the name recognition of the other system (hmm, which one could that be?). Not all colas are Coke.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

DBS was the term used to describe the now deceased Primestar and Alphastar, both which were not actually DBS providers but Ku band providers.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jrjcd _
> *with dish network, it means "darn sorry service", considering the pixalation and pq problems!!!lol *


Only 6 days until Echostar 8 launches! Keep your fingers crossed!

Correction: 12 days. Just checked lynsat and noticed the new launch date.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2002)

BobaBIRD is correct, sorry Steve. P.S., DISH & DTV are Ku (high power)


----------



## RJS1111111 (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unhappy Dish dealer _
> *BobaBIRD is correct, sorry Steve. P.S., DISH & DTV are Ku (high power) *


The North American DBS band occupies the upper part of
the Ku band for both downlink and uplink transponder
frequencies. The North American Ku FSS band occupies
the lower part (d/l & u/l). It doesn't really matter that much,
because the appropriate LNBF's handle the differences
in polarization (left/right circular vs. horizontal/vertical linear),
and downconvert the downlink frequencies to the same range using different local oscillator frequencies.

The major difference between "Ku" FSS and DBS is the power
level; hence FSS needs at least a somewhat bigger dish.


----------

